# Mittels Kernelparamter ATA66 erzwingen?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Ich habe eine 2.5 IDE HDD per 10cm 44pol IDE Kabel dran.

Problem ist, wohl durch die Länge ist maximal U-DMA66 möglich.

Bei U-DMA 100 kommt:

```

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:68:ba:b3:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 53248 in

         res 51/84:00:21:b4:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:68:ba:b3:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 53248 in

         res 51/84:00:21:b4:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:68:ba:b3:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 53248 in

         res 51/84:00:21:b4:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ata1.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66:PIO4

ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2

ata1.00: (BMDMA stat 0x24)

ata1.00: cmd c8/00:68:ba:b3:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 53248 in

         res 51/84:00:21:b4:03/00:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata1: soft resetting port

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata1: EH complete

```

```
conikost@BlackBox ~ $ sudo hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Model=WDC WD1200VE-00KWT0                     , FwRev=01.03K01, SerialNo=     WD-WXE506512824

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec SpinMotCtl Fixed DTR>5Mbs FmtGapReq }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=56

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?0?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=234441648

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Ich habe schon im Bios ein Limit auf U-DMA 66 getellt, aber der versucht immer wieder auf U-DMA 100 zu stellen.

Nun ist das Problem, dass bis er sich erst auf U-DMA 66 runterregeln bis zu 30 Sekunden vergehen.

Kann ich irgendwie ein Kernelparameter oder so setzen, um U-DMA 66 direkt zu erwzingen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

die Kerneloption idex sollte das folgendermaßen für dich tun:

```

ide0=ata66

```

Ich hab das hier gefunden:

 */usr/src/linux/Documentation/ide.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  "idex=ata66"           : informs the interface that it has an 80c cable
> 
>                           for chipsets that are ATA-66 capable, but the
> ...

 

Wenn das nicht geht, dann versuch doch mal den dma-Modus via Kernelparameter abzuschalten und dann im laufenden Betrieb wieder zuzuschalten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Leider hat es nicht geholfen!

Es versucht immer noch auf UDMA100 zuschalten ...

Hab mal nun getestet und mit ide=nodma getestet.

Der versucht immer noch UDMA 100 zu erzwingen?

Ich nutze aber libata ...

----------

## ConiKost

*push*

----------

## tgurr

Schonmal an nem andren Rechner probiert? 10cm hört sich für mich eigentlich nicht zu lang an für ein IDE-Kabel.

----------

## ConiKost

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Schonmal an nem andren Rechner probiert? 10cm hört sich für mich eigentlich nicht zu lang an für ein IDE-Kabel.

 

Achtung! Das ist ein 44pol Kabel für Notebook HDDs! (KEIN 80pol)

----------

## tgurr

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Achtung! Das ist ein 44pol Kabel für Notebook HDDs! (KEIN 80pol)

 

Ja hattest du ja geschrieben und wo steht das die keine 10cm lang sein dürfen? Wäre mir nämlich neu.

----------

## ConiKost

Nein, aber das ist eben kein "80pol" Kabel, also wäre bei längerer Leitung max udma33 machbar ... aber durch das kurze eben sollte udma 66 drin sein, was auch geht. aber der versucht immer zuerst udma100  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

kannst du es nicht mal mit dem Parameter nodma versuchen und später erst dma66 dazu schalten?

----------

## ConiKost

 *manuels wrote:*   

> kannst du es nicht mal mit dem Parameter nodma versuchen und später erst dma66 dazu schalten?

 

wie bereits geschrieben  :Sad:  wenn ich ide=nodma übergeben versucht er trotzdem udma100 zu aktivieren

----------

## manuels

nee, ich meine nicht ide=nodma sondern nur nodma

----------

## ConiKost

Hilft nicht  :Sad: 

Er versucht es immer noch ..

----------

## manuels

hast du CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO im Kernel mal deaktiviert?

----------

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich habe aber libata?

Gesetzt ist es nicht in der config.

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe aber libata?
> 
> Gesetzt ist es nicht in der config.

 

wiso verwendest du nicht ein 80 poliges IDE-kabel?

Oder kannst du das kabel nicht ohne weiteres wechseln.

bzw. neuesten kernel versuchen, der hat vieleicht schon den patch für libata drin, der erkennt ob ein 40poliges oder 80poliges IDE-kabel verwendet wird.

----------

## ConiKost

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Moin!
> 
> Ich habe aber libata?
> 
> Gesetzt ist es nicht in der config. 
> ...

 

Hi! Achtung! Das ist ein 44pol Notebook Kabel! Und davon ist mir keine "80pol" Version bekannt!

Das Kabel ist ca. 12cm lang.

Im Bios ist "Force 80 Conductor Cable" und "UDMA-5" aktiviert.

Ich habe aber testweise bereits ein kürzeres Kabel bestellt, sollte morgen kommen. (ca. 10cm, kürzer geht nicht, da dann zu kurz)

Neuster Kernel bereits installiert (2.6.21-gentoo-r3) Scheint nicht zu helfen.

----------

## doedel

Versuch doch mal im Bios den UDMA Modus umzustellen.

----------

## ConiKost

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Versuch doch mal im Bios den UDMA Modus umzustellen.

 

Auf? UDMA-5 ist aktiviert. Stelle ich auf U-DMA4 bringt das nix.

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *ConiKost wrote:*   Moin!
> 
> Ich habe aber libata?
> 
> Gesetzt ist es nicht in der config. 
> ...

 

öhm schonmal probiert die option "Force 80 Conductor Cable" zu deaktivieren?

Ich habe etwas gesucht und herausgefunden, das in notebooks, wenn überhaupt ein ide kabel(40polig, ja ich weis eigentlich 44polig aber ich beziehe mich nur auf die IDE-pins und nicht auf die zusätzlichen pins für die Energieversorgung) zum einsatz kommt, max 10 cm verwendet werden.

Da du auch kein 2.5" auf 3.5" adapter verwenden kannst, habe ich erst herausgefunden, als ich threads von dir über das selbe thema in anderen forum gefunden habe. Bleibt dir nur folgendes übrig:

verwende erstmal nicht libata, falls es mit dem 10cm kabel nicht funktioniert. 

Und am besten stellst du zusätzlich auf der kernel-mailing-list eine anfrage, ob man für deinen verwendeten chipsatz die erkennung für kurze kabel bzw. 40polige kabel aktivieren/einbauen könnte, falls es nicht schon im git geschehen ist.

Andere möglichkeiten hast du nicht.

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Wenn ich diese Option im Bios deaktiviere, so ist maximal UDMA33 möglich. UDMA66 ist dann auch technisch deaktiviert und nicht mehr aktivierbar.

Ich werde es auch dann mal ohne libata nochmal ausprobieren.

Kannst du mir mal nen Link zu Kernel Mailing Liste geben?

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Wenn ich diese Option im Bios deaktiviere, so ist maximal UDMA33 möglich. UDMA66 ist dann auch technisch deaktiviert und nicht mehr aktivierbar.
> 
> Ich werde es auch dann mal ohne libata nochmal ausprobieren.
> ...

 

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/

hmm was spricht dagegen nur UDMA33 zu verwenden?

----------

## ConiKost

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   Hi!
> 
> Wenn ich diese Option im Bios deaktiviere, so ist maximal UDMA33 möglich. UDMA66 ist dann auch technisch deaktiviert und nicht mehr aktivierbar.
> 
> Ich werde es auch dann mal ohne libata nochmal ausprobieren.
> ...

 

Weniger Durchsatz?

----------

## firefly

theoretisch ja aber ob das auch in der praxis bemerkbar ist, ist eine andere frage.

zumindestens in meinem kurzen test mit hdparm -tT gab es auf meinem laptop keine gravierende Leistungsänderungen.

----------

## ConiKost

 *firefly wrote:*   

> theoretisch ja aber ob das auch in der praxis bemerkbar ist, ist eine andere frage.
> 
> zumindestens in meinem kurzen test mit hdparm -tT gab es auf meinem laptop keine gravierende Leistungsänderungen.

 

Also mit UDMA33 hab ich laut hdparm -tT ca. 23 MB/s, mit UDMA66 ca. 39 MB/s ...

Und wenn ich intern mal so 2GB hin und her kopiere merke ich nen guten Unterschied.

----------

## firefly

hmm dann ist meine festplatte nicht schnell genug für UDMA66  :Wink: 

----------

## ConiKost

Also ich versteh das nicht ...

Ich habe nun testweise eine Hitachi 5K160 2.5 HDD eingebaut ... die läuft sofort auf Anhieb mit UDMA100 ... keine Fehler ... hdparm erreicht ca. 48 MB/s ...

Meine WD Scorpio 120 dagegen will nicht. Im anderen Notebook aber erreich die ebenfalls ohne probleme UDMA100

----------

